# المواصفات القياسية لمياه الشرب ومياه الغسيل



## مماس4152 (20 مايو 2009)

الأخوة المهندسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود الحصول على المواصفات المقبولة والخاصة بمياه الشرب وكذلك مياه الغسيل .

شاكراً ومقدراً مساعدتكم .


----------



## umrand (20 مايو 2009)

*الأخوة المهندسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود الحصول على المواصفات المقبولة والخاصة بمياه الشرب وكذلك مياه الغسيل .

شاكراً ومقدراً مساعدتكم .*​


----------



## REACTOR (20 مايو 2009)

ما هي مياة الغسيل التي تقصدها عموما سأرفق لك المواصفات الخليجية للمياة الشرب و المعدنية .......و عليك شرائها من الهيئة ان كنت ستستخدمها تجاريا


----------



## REACTOR (20 مايو 2009)

تكملة الملفات ..................................................


----------



## REACTOR (20 مايو 2009)

تكملة الملفات ............................................


----------



## REACTOR (20 مايو 2009)

اخر ملف 
.................................................................


----------



## مماس4152 (20 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم / reactor

سلمت يمينك ، وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورعلى الجهود المبذولة.. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## srusht (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للموضوع المفيد


----------



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (15 يوليو 2010)

_مشكور على الجهد الرائع _


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا أخي reactor على هذا الجهد المبارك وماقصرت ...


----------



## alrmlawi (17 يناير 2011)

*الأخوة المهندسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود الحصول على المواصفات القياسية الخاصة بخراطيم الري الزراعية ** .

شاكراً ومقدراً مساعدتكم .*​


----------



## zakarya ahmad (17 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرااا لكم


----------



## zakarya ahmad (17 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (6 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (6 يناير 2015)

اخي العزيز reactor هل لديك قياسات تصميمية لمحطة تحلية RO وما هي القياسات العالمية المعمول بها في غسيل الايدي في العمليات الجراحية في المستشفيات بالنسبة لمحطة ال RO بالنسبة لل TDS ..... جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (6 يناير 2015)

اخي العزيز reactor هل لديك قياسات تصميمية لمحطة تحلية RO وما هي القياسات العالمية المعمول بها في غسيل الايدي في العمليات الجراحية في المستشفيات بالنسبة لمحطة ال RO بالنسبة لل TDS ..... جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد يس (10 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو حمزة التلي (12 يناير 2015)

جهدك رائع يا اخ reactor جزاك الله خيرا

​


----------



## waelazzaz (16 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

